# Snake ID + what to do snake in pool



## suburbialyf (Jan 9, 2016)

There's a snake in our backyard pool, I've not been able to identify it, if anyone can ID, please let me know. It has some reddish colouring on the belly but I don't think it's a RBBS. It's approximately 50cm. 
Also any suggestions for what to do? My dad doesn't want to get it out and leave it in the garden unfortunately. He's suggesting to get it in a sack and take it to the nearby national park. Any thoughts on that? WIRES is not open until 9am tomorrow. Thanks for any help.


----------



## GBWhite (Jan 9, 2016)

It's a Golden Crown Snake. Slightly venomous but considered harmless. You could scoop it out and put it in an empty garbage bin and then secure the lid so you can take it out the bush and let it go.

Cheers,
George.


----------



## suburbialyf (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks very much George, followed your instructions exactly! wheeled it down the road to some vacant bush


----------

